# Application pour faire ses comptes



## fr0d0n (20 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
  Pour faire mes comptes et surtout le prévisionnel jutilise actuellement microsoft money.


  Je rentres mes opérations à venir sur le mois (loyer, adsl, assurances ) afin dêtre sur de mes finances et de ne pas être surpris par un prélevement que je navais pas prévus et donc passer dans le rouge à la banque synonyme dagio. 

Je rentre également mes opérations courantes au fur et à mesure et les synchronise ensuite avec ma banque pour vérifier que les opérations sont bien passé à la banque.


  Je souhaiterais désormais faire également mes comptes à partir de mon smartphone.


  Je cherche donc une application qui permettrait de faire tout cela à partir de mon iphone, mais je veux garder la possibilité de le faire à partir de mon PC. Je cherche donc une application qui deverserait automatiquement les opérations que jai rentré sur liphone sur le PC et vice versa.


  Je ne sais pas si cela existe, si quelquun pouvait méclairer.


  Merci davance pour vos réponses


----------



## GGERARD (21 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
je vous conseille le logiciel " Tout Compte Fait " pour l'Ordinateur de bureau ( ou portable ). C'est un logiciel de gestion de comptes bancaires super ( une fois qu'il est bien configuré ).( 39 euros en promo en ce moment.) On peut gérer plusieurs comptes avec ce programme.
Je suis passé à TCF quand je suis passé de Windows à Apple il y a une dizaine d'années car il n'y avait plus de logiciel correspondant à Money ( à l'époque ).
Pour l'iPHone ou encore l'iPad, il y a un logiciel de la même maison qui s'appelle " TCF Money " qui coûte 4,50 euros et qui fonctionne en complément du premier ce qui permet de suivre ses comptes partout où on se trouve avec une synchronisation très facile.
La société ( Française ) qui produit ces programmes est " Innomatix " qui a un support technique très performant.
voici l'adresse : www.[B]innomatix[/B].com
les logiciels sont téléchargeables sur APPStore.
GGERARD


----------

